# [Install] Problème configuration réseau après installation

## Apsu

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un Core2Duo, et fan de Gentoo, j'ai decidé d'installer Gentoo depuis la version amd64 du minimal CD (le net-install) en suivant à la lettre le tutorial (en adaptant bien sur pour l'architecture 64bits)

Donc durant l'instal, tout est super, carte réseau configuré par defaut, installation niquel et rapide, je reboot et la :

Lors du chargement de grub j'ai droit à plein de pixel de couleur bizarre au milieux de l'ecran et le reste noire, passer grub j'ai tout le texte de chargement "flou", comme si c'etait ecris en double.

Une fois Booter j'arrive sur ma console, l'écriture redevient normal (je me dis, bon d'accord le boot est moche, mais sa marche !)

je fais donc un ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org pour vérifier si tout marche: "Unknow to host" super...

Je verifis si ma carte réseau marche: /sbin/ifconfig résultat, j'ai juste le truc "lo" de la connection local détecté  :Sad: 

En sachant que le pc sur lequel je tente l'instal est mon unique PC, je ne pourrais tester vos idées que le soir, et vous dire ce que sa donne le lendemain matin au boulot   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bref merci d'avance de votre  :Smile: 

PS: Pensez vous que mes problèmes viennent du fait de l'installation d'une version 64bits ? Car en général ces versions ont tendance à etre plus buguées que les versions x86 ...

Edit: ma config :

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6600

CM: Asus P5W DH Deluxe

CG: Nvidia geforce 6600Last edited by Apsu on Mon Jun 18, 2007 7:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Salut et bienvenu, peux tu mettre ton titre de topic en conformité avec les règles du forum? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html

 *Apsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Pensez vous que mes problèmes viennent du fait de l'installation d'une version 64bits ? Car en général ces versions ont tendance à etre plus buguées que les versions x86 ...

 

Hum c'était peut-être valable au début mais là non: aucun soucis désormais.

Il faudrait lister ce que tu as fais:

- pour l'affichage je penche à un soucis de configuration du frame-buffer. (faudrait virer toute options relatives au fb sur la ligne kernel dans grub pour tester)

- comment as tu configurer/compiler ton noyau.? "à la main" ou tu as laissés faire genkernel en mode automatique?

- as tu mis le support de ta carte réseau en dur ou en module? auquel cas as tu chargés le module? et surtout lancés la connexion après ça: /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start (ce qui devrait être inséré automatiquement si tu as lancés rc-update add net.eth0 default)

etc etc...

Dis nous en plus

----------

## Apsu

Salut, et merci de ta réponse rapide  :Smile: 

-Pour l'affichage, je ne sais plus si je l'ai activé, mais j'ai suivis le tuto à la lettre

-Pour le noyau je l'ai compilé à la main

- Euh pourrait-tu expliqué ce que tu veux dire par "en dur ou en module" ?

Pour le chargement du module:

J'ai fait (depuis le liveCD) un /sbin/ifconfig, ce qui m'a donner le "lo" ainsi que eth1 et eth2 (pas de eth0 oO), ma carte mère proposant deux sorties réseau.

J'ai donc créé le fichier net.eth1 avec "ln" comme décrit dans le tutorial, puis j'ai fait rc-update add eth1 default

par contre je n'ai pas fait de /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

Edit: voyant que sa ne fonctionné pas, j'ai tenté de refaire l'operation avec eth0 et eth2, sans resultats

Edit2: Pour ce qui est des informations à rajouter dans le post initiale, je ne pourrais pas donnés les résultats des commandes avant demain matin (je suis au boulot et le seul PC présent chez moi est avec une gentoo bugué   :Sad:  )

----------

## Magic Banana

Qu'est-ce que te donne (en root) :

```
# ifconfig
```

----------

## Apsu

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce que te donne (en root) :
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Je te dirais ceci demain matin, mais si c'est équivalent à /sbin/infconfig, je recevais juste les "stats" de "lo", que j'imagine être la connection local ?

----------

## kwenspc

Ah bah si tu as 2 eth dans ifconfig ce doit être bon. Il te reste à savoir laquelle utiliser (celle qui est connectée bien sûr). Donc va te falloir configurer le fichier /etc/cond.d/net Ne t'inquiètes pas du fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'eth0. 

Pour le frame buffer il faut généralement "bricoler" un peu. Tout dépend de la carte graphique que tu as et, partant de là, du mode frame buffer que tu souhaites utiliser. Par exemple sur ma machine de travail qui possède une i915 comme carte graphique j'ai ça dans mon grub.conf

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-r8 root=/dev/sda1 init=/linuxrc udev splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=791

```

----------

## Apsu

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ah bah si tu as 2 eth dans ifconfig ce doit être bon. Il te reste à savoir laquelle utiliser (celle qui est connectée bien sûr). Donc va te falloir configurer le fichier /etc/cond.d/net Ne t'inquiètes pas du fait qu'il n'y ait pas d'eth0. 

 

Non justement, les eth1 et eth2 ne sont détecté que lors de l'utilisation du LiveCD, une fois le reboot final de fait, je n'ai plus que "lo"

Edit: Oula, pour le framebuffer je sent que ca va pas etre facile non plus, bon au pire je pourrai changer les parametres de grub sans avoir à reinstaller Gentoo à chaque fois, c'est deja sa  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ok donc là on a un soucis de configuration kernel quelque part. 

Es-tu bien sûr d'avoir bien configuré ton noyau?

Quand je dit en "dur" c-a-d que le driver est inséré dans le noyau. En module ça permet de l'exterioriser. Donc de l'insérer si tu le souhaites ou non quand tu le veux et de le désinserer aussi (via modprobe et tu listes via lsmod). Mais si tu ne sais pas ce que dur et module veulent dire je peux me permettre d'avoir un doute sur la configuration de ton kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## Apsu

Ah je vois, alors pour le kernel, j'ai un peu fouillé et je me suis aider du tutorial, j'ai tout laisser par defaut, tout qu'on me disais de changer était déjà bien configuré.

Pour la carte réseau, elle est integré à ma carte mère Asus P5W DH Deluxe, le chipset de la carte réseau est Jmicron, j'ai donc fait

find /lib/modules/2.6.19-r5/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | grep Jmicron

 j'ai obtenue un Jmicron.ko, je ne sais pas si sa concerne ma carte réseau, mais je l'ai chargé, et apparament cela n'a rien changé    :Sad: Last edited by Apsu on Mon Jun 18, 2007 7:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

euh non JMicron c'est le chip IDE ça. Tes controlleurs ethernet sont : 2x Marvell 88E8053 - 10/100/1000 Mbps

Je te conseille vivement de bien étudier la configuration de ton noyau (y a de bons tutos là dessus, mais le meilleur apprentissage reste la pratique).  Ou sinon tu peux tenter de passer par genkernel si veux.

[edit] Et mets ton titre de topic en conformite, genre [install] soucis de configuration post-installation [/edit]

----------

## Apsu

Je vais esseyer de chercher quelque chose qui à un rapport avec ma carte réseau dans la configuration du noyau, si je ne trouve vraiment rien je tenterai un genkernel alors   :Sad: 

Et pour le framebuffer, quelqu'un saurais ce qu'il faut mettre avec une carte graphique Nvidia GeForce 6600 ?

En tout cas merci de ton aide  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Essaie de configurer ton noyau en mettant en dur le pilote pour ta carte graphique.

----------

## Apsu

Ok, donc tout le problème viens de la configuration du noyau, je ferais plusieurs test en rentrant se soir, et je vous direz demain ce que cela donne  :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *Apsu wrote:*   

> Je vais esseyer de chercher quelque chose qui à un rapport avec ma carte réseau dans la configuration du noyau, si je ne trouve vraiment rien je tenterai un genkernel alors  
> 
> 

 

J'ai la même carte mère que toi (et le même processeur), si ça t'intéresse et que tu n'as pas réussi à configurer correctement ton noyau d'ici là, je pourrai te faire parvenir mon .config ce soir après le boulot.

 *Apsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pour le framebuffer, quelqu'un saurais ce qu'il faut mettre avec une carte graphique Nvidia GeForce 6600 ?
> 
> 

 

Par contre je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le framebuffer correctement. Vu que les pilotes vesa-tng ne sont pas accessibles en 64bits et qu'il y a conflit entre le pilote nvidiafb et les drivers nvidia proprio por Xorg je n'arrive pas à dépasser le 1024x768.

----------

## Apsu

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> J'ai la même carte mère que toi (et le même processeur), si ça t'intéresse et que tu n'as pas réussi à configurer correctement ton noyau d'ici là, je pourrai te faire parvenir mon .config ce soir après le boulot.

 

Merci c'est très sympa  :Smile: 

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Par contre je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le framebuffer correctement. Vu que les pilotes vesa-tng ne sont pas accessibles en 64bits et qu'il y a conflit entre le pilote nvidiafb et les drivers nvidia proprio por Xorg je n'arrive pas à dépasser le 1024x768.

 

Erf, embetant...

Il vaudrait mieux retourner sur du 32bits alors ?Last edited by Apsu on Mon Jun 18, 2007 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Par contre je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le framebuffer correctement. Vu que les pilotes vesa-tng ne sont pas accessibles en 64bits et qu'il y a conflit entre le pilote nvidiafb et les drivers nvidia proprio por Xorg je n'arrive pas à dépasser le 1024x768.

 

Pour les cartes NVIDIA sur AMD64, il faut utiliser le pilote vesafb. Il fonctionne parfaitement, sans conflit avec le pilote propriétaire, jusqu'à une résolution de 1600x1200@60Hz.

Pour mon écran LCD, j'utilise du 1280x1024@60Hz, et c'est parfait  :Smile: .

----------

## Apsu

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Pour les cartes NVIDIA sur AMD64, il faut utiliser le pilote vesafb. Il fonctionne parfaitement, sans conflit avec le pilote propriétaire, jusqu'à une résolution de 1280x1024@60Hz.
> 
> Et c'est parfait pour mon écran LCD .

 

Pas moyen de passer en 1440x900 ?   :Sad: 

Edit: l'installation de ce pilote ce fait durant l'installation de Gentoo ou après ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *Apsu wrote:*   

> Pas moyen de passer en 1440x900 ?  
> 
> Edit: l'installation de ce pilote ce fait durant l'installation de Gentoo ou après ?

 

La résolution du framebuffer n'est pas un élément primordial, tu peux certainement utiliser du 1280x1024.

Les écritures seront juste un peu étirées, mais ce n'est pas très grave.

Il s'agit d'un module du noyau, il suffit de l'activer lors de sa configuration.

Sinon, tu veux jouer avec le feu, tu peux patcher ton kernel, et utiliser le nouveau module uvesafb.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

## SanKuKai

Apsu

Je t'ai fait parvenir mon .config, qui fonctionne bien avec les gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r3, par MP. Avec ça tu devrais t'en sortir sans trop de soucis.   :Wink: 

Desintegr

Merci pour ces infos à propos du framebuffer, j'étais persuadé que vesafb ne permettait pas de dépasser 1024x768.

----------

## Desintegr

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

> Merci pour ces infos à propos du framebuffer, j'étais persuadé que vesafb ne permettait pas de dépasser 1024x768.

 

La doc pour vesafb :

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/fr/html-1page/Vesafb.html

----------

